# Show off your beard



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's mine:


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I thought you meant this kind of beard 
My sweet girl grows a pretty good one


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: to ApricotApiaries


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

ApricotApiaries said:


> I thought you meant this kind of beard


:thumbsup: that works too. I'm too chicken to try it!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## faylinn (May 20, 2015)

Both top and bottom :thumbsup:


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

It was very hot on this day.


----------

